# Hackberry Lamp



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Another of my latest. This was a chunk of hackberry that was destined for the wood stove. I said, what the hell. I mounted it on the lathe and what turned out is amazing. The different colors, imperfections, etc, etc, make for a unique piece. Found a nice lamp shade and here is the result:


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, that must have been quite the chunk of wood to get turning in your lathe!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice lamp, Mark!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Mark, that looks great. How tall is the wood part? How was it turning? Are those stripes, inlays, burning or paint?


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Big Steve said:


> Mark, that looks great. How tall is the wood part? How was it turning? Are those stripes, inlays, burning or paint?



Steve- thanks for the kind comment. The wood is about 16" tall and turned like a dream. Very easy wood to work with. The stripes are one of my standard enhancements. Turn a shallow groove in the wood with a parting tool. Then take a narrow piece of ebony (about 1/8" wide), turn up the speed a tad and hold the ebony tightly to the groove. Just before the fire department arrives due to the nuclear cloud of smoke coming off the piece you have a very clean and crisp burned band.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking lamp Mark. Mark how is it stable wise with the small base? Just curious. On making the burn lines I use stainless steel wire with a piece of dowel on each end. Turn the speed up and lay it in the grove.


----------

